# best liver protectant product?



## THE-BEAST (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wondering what you all think is the best liver protectant out now.  So please send me some info and links if anyone could.  I never taken any liver protectants before but I want to do things right. thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

Liv 52 and IML's Advanced Cycle Support!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Liv 52 and IML's Advanced Cycle Support!



^^^^this 100%^^^^^


----------



## whontime (Mar 6, 2013)

Personally, I am a big fan of Tudca products, especially during a harsh cycle.


----------



## Sherk (Mar 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Liv 52 and IML's Advanced Cycle Support!



I second this. I use liv 52 year round and add in milk thistle or ACS from IML on cycle. Especially when running an oral like SD.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2013)

I use Liv-52 year round as well. Very good for hangovers!


----------



## bjg (Mar 6, 2013)

there are no protection against steroids...you are fooling yourself by just masking some short term side effects.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Liv52ds


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 6, 2013)

TUDCA & some NAC.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 6, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> Just wondering what you all think is the best liver protectant out now.  So please send me some info and links if anyone could.  I never taken any liver protectants before but I want to do things right. thanks in advance for your feedback.



Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost Def my g2 liver supp. Hands down one of the best around.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hands down Liv52 is the best on the market it is even perscribed by bodybuilders as one of the best supplements around
I think this would be your go to item when it comes to liver protection what type of supps are you taking currently?
Anything anabolic? What is your nutrition like? How many days a week are you training each week? I'll try to help


----------



## Sherk (Mar 6, 2013)

PitbullRescue said:


> TUDCA & some NAC.



I've been hearing good things about tudca lately from a few different people. I think I might look into what exactly it is and how it works. I'm very interested. You're literally the 5th person that brought it up this week on forums and the gym.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2013)

ACS and Liv52 work VERY well together. I have many multiple labs proving it when on heavy oral steroids.

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support

[h=4]ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx?[/h]Liver/Organ/Lipid Support Formula 








-Complete 'On Cycle' Prohormone Support
-Protects the Liver & Major Organs
-Improves Lipid Profiles
-Decreases Blood Pressure
-Prostate Support


[VIEW LABEL] 





*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2013)

tudca, liv52, nac


and lots of lemons


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 10, 2013)

where do i get the liv52


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> where do i get the liv52



You can buy it cheap on E-bay or Amazon. The liv 52 DS is the strongest.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You can buy it cheap on E-bay or Amazon. The liv 52 DS is the strongest.



DS - is that the version straight from India?


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2013)

Put it like this, when you have a tylenol overdose and wind up in the ER with liver failure, the antidote given is NAC. That should tell you something. Im not knocking herbal supps or propietary blends, but nac is much more predictable and reliable for liver regeneration and detoxification.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> DS - is that the version straight from India?



Yeah, mine took 3 weeks to ship. DS is double strength. 

I had high liver values for a year straight. One bottle of Liv 52 DS with my usual ACS and ALL values retuned to normal. This combo is unbeatable for liver health. 

ACS also has NAC just fyi.


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 10, 2013)

So you think N-Acetyl Cysteine would be a better liver protector than LIV-52?


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 10, 2013)

SFW is correct. NAC can halt liver damage and initiate some repair of the hepatic cells. I also like the protective qualities of liv 52 though so on any oral cycle i use both. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 10, 2013)

You can not go wrong with Liv52 that is the favorite product used by most bodybuilders in
the game. It really does a good job and protects you almost 99percent. Its very effective
and I always use it with my cycle that I am doing. I haven't had any problems with it yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, mine took 3 weeks to ship. DS is double strength.
> 
> I had high liver values for a year straight. One bottle of Liv 52 DS with my usual ACS and ALL values retuned to normal. This combo is unbeatable for liver health.
> 
> ACS also has NAC just fyi.



I had trouble sourcing it. Ill check out ebay!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> DS - is that the version straight from India?





theCaptn' said:


> I had trouble sourcing it. Ill check out ebay!




Last round a buddy and I split 12 DS for about 40 bucks, they came from India through amazon. My labs are perfect.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 11, 2013)

UDCA and NAC. Both are used in the medical community for this purpose.


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You can buy it cheap on E-bay or Amazon. The liv 52 DS is the strongest.



I am taking the ACS now, should I also take the LIV52DS with it?


----------



## THE-BEAST (Mar 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You can buy it cheap on E-bay or Amazon. The liv 52 DS is the strongest.



I am taking the ACS now, should I also take the LIV52DS with it? Also do I continue for a length of time at the end of my cycle. IM on one oral, ds. test e 500, eq 300, deca 300.  hgh 6iu day.  so I would like the best support I can get when it comes to everything. any other suggestions would be great


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2013)

THE-BEAST said:


> I am taking the ACS now, should I also take the LIV52DS with it?



I stack them when on an oral cycle myself and just run ACS the rest of the year.


----------



## StanG (Mar 12, 2013)

I read a good thread here recently on tudca I think or udca. Heavy I think you started it. Ill try to find it.


----------

